# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Andy Gray Still Bitter About Exit From Sky Sports Seven Years On

## Neo

(An old link)

It may be seven years since Andy Gray and Richard Keys ignominious departure from Sky Sports, but the manner of their departure still rankles with Andy Gray.
The pairs' off the air comments on lineswoman Sian Massey proved to be the straw that broke the camel's back for the broadcaster, with video of Gray and Keys' conversation leaking online and sealing their fate.
In an interview with the Scottish Sun, Gray recounted his feelings around his sacking at Sky, revealing that he still harbours resentment for the manner of his departure from the broadcaster:

https://www.balls.ie/football/andy-gray-3-398713

I can still remember the scandal, I dont believe Andy Gray can still be angry about his sacking... sexist remarks to a work colleague... red card.

----------


## Neo

Apparently he considered suicide.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.d...s-13409297.amp

----------

Ragot the Gerbil (10-08-2020)

----------


## Ragot the Gerbil

When your on a pedestal, you don't want to upset the people below.
He clearly thinks he still did nothing wrong. 

This is the problem with most people in the limelight, 
They forget that its us who put them where they are.

----------

Neo (10-08-2020)

----------


## Neo

> When your on a pedestal, you don't want to upset the people below.
> He clearly thinks he still did nothing wrong. 
> 
> This is the problem with most people in the limelight, 
> They forget that its us who put them where they are.


Spot  on mate :Thumbsup20:

----------

Ragot the Gerbil (10-12-2020)

----------

